# What's the best way to cycle my third tank?



## Kipsie (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a cycled 10 gallon.
I have a cycled 5 gallon.
I want to cycle a 30 gallon after I buy it a filter.
Since I have two established tanks, what is he best way to cycle the third tank?
I could use filter media, yes?
The filter I was planning to buy was this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Tech...logical-Filtration-Power-Filter-1-ct/10291977

Or this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753028&lmdn=Size


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

check out this bad boy. Internal filter no hob mess. I was checking them out in my fls today. They look awesome 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...Tp3dMuTciQLH4-zNBQ&ved=0CHcQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I took out my 5 gal bio wheel and filter cartridge and let them sit in my tank for 2 weeks. the whole time it was "safe" water" for fish to live in. After 2 weeks, it was completely cycled.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take pieces of old filter media from the cycled tanks and stick them in the new filter. Repeat once a week while watching the levels until cycled. Keep skipping from the in-use filters, not ones in a drawer.


----------



## Kipsie (Nov 12, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Take pieces of old filter media from the cycled tanks and stick them in the new filter. Repeat once a week while watching the levels until cycled. Keep skipping from the in-use filters, not ones in a drawer.



I never understood the last sentence...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that means not to use brand new ones and to switch cartridges every week or so. Am I right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi friends !
I am new to this forum.I have visited the link which you have given on the page.
thank u
Damdama Lake


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What I do to start a new tank is just take water from my water change and throw it in the new tank. Bam! New (dirty) tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with the used filter media AND water. 

People say that there isn't that much bacteria in the tank water, not enough to make a significant cycling change, but in my experience, I have found that to be false. 

For example, We've had to pick up tanks completely and move them across the state, not just once, but twice. Bagging the fish in decent amounts of the tank water, and also saving as much water as I can, with 5 gallon buckets and gallon jugs, seems to ease the transition. We've only ever lost one fish as a result of "moving stress" or "new tank stress" and I think saving water has contributed to that. Last time I moved, we had to go from several tanks to only 2 "big" ones, and I set up a dried-out tank so there would be a big tank for everyone that was being consolidated, and no losses.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I have had many fish shipped in little bags inside boxes across the country and did not put any of the shipping water other than what stuck to the fish with no losses. Proper acclimation techniques are more important than using the old water. I have no idea what is in the water in those shipments. I never add water from one tank to another except under very unusual circumstances like moving a fish and 100% of the water into a larger tank.

I set up new tanks regularly, often on a temporary basis depending on what's happening. I've found the very best thing to use is old filter material, particularly an old sponge filter. I keep a wad of filter floss in my larger HOB filters that I can use as a bacteria seed whenever I need it. Often times I will see no ammonia or nitrite spike at all, especially if the new tank is planted. just need to keep the filter material wet in tank water (not tap, the chlorine will kill the bacteria). Squeeze it out to minimize the water transfer just before you put it into the new tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You want to move filter media right from one tank to another, don't let it dry up. I don't like 'old water' it has nitrate in it and moving it is like doing a reverse water change. Lets take a clean tank and make it dirty.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I just bought a new 10 gallon tank today to get my Betta out of his 2 gallon tank. I put fresh gravel in the tank, but moved his 6 X 3 inch cave in to the new aquarium without rinsing it off. I also took a small handful of gravel from his old tank and put it in the new one. Should I also snip some of his old filter off and put it in the new filter? Or do you guys think this is enough to help get the cycle going faster?

Edit: I just replaced his old filter cartridge with a new one, and put his old one behind the cartridge in the new filter.


----------

